# Local Eliquid suppliers for DIY



## StangV2_0 (3/9/16)

So i am keen to try my own DIY juices. Just been looking at some local vendors etc. 

I see Black vapor look popular for flavours? Will probably try a Banana nut bread flavour first from Tfa. 

Blk Vapor seem good? Any comments? 

Juat curious.. do these flavours have nicotine in them or do i need to add that? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (3/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> So i am keen to try my own DIY juices. Just been looking at some local vendors etc.
> 
> I see Black vapor look popular for flavours? Will probably try a Banana nut bread flavour first from Tfa.
> 
> ...


Nope, Need to dilute with VG and PG and add Nic to the desired level.


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (3/9/16)

Hi @StangV2_0 

Blck Vapour is a great place to order supplies for DIY. Their customer service is great and many people on this forum will agree.

Blck vapour sells the flavour concentrates needed for you to flavouryour own e-liquid. All flavour conectrates do not contain nicotine in them, you will have to order VG, PG and Nic seperatley from their site. You will have to add it in to get the desired nic strength that you enjoy vaping.


----------



## Raindance (3/9/16)

Have a look at eliquit recipies.com for more info.


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

Before doing DIY, YouTube or google a few sites. It's quite easy but you need to get some basic concepts and principles in place first. Here is a good starting point.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StangV2_0 (3/9/16)

Yeah I am obviously going to have to watch a few clips etc before doing anything. Was more curious about a flavour supplier right now. 

As far as Vg goes i will use Glycerine. Think i got a big bottle of Pg somewhere will post a picture of it now now. Nicotine will have to be sourced. 



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (3/9/16)

Have a look at blckvapours site, their prices are great and service nothing short of amazing. I haven't heard a single bad word said about those guys, infact every time I hear their name its followed by heaps of praise. They are my go to store. 

Valley Vapour is who I go to when Blckvapour is out of stock on a particular concentrate I want, their range is unreal and have pretty much everything. 

I haven't used anyone else as yet and honestly with the service I have had from those two it would take a lot for me to need to try anyone else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (3/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Have a look at blckvapours site, their prices are great and service nothing short of amazing. I haven't heard a single bad word said about those guys, infact every time I hear their name its followed by heaps of praise. They are my go to store.
> 
> Valley Vapour is who I go to when Blckvapour is out of stock on a particular concentrate I want, their range is unreal and have pretty much everything.
> 
> I haven't used anyone else as yet and honestly with the service I have had from those two it would take a lot for me to need to try anyone else.


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BubiSparks (3/9/16)

Download http://ejuice.breaktru.com/ before you even buy anything...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (3/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Yeah I am obviously going to have to watch a few clips etc before doing anything. Was more curious about a flavour supplier right now.
> 
> As far as Vg goes i will use Glycerine. Think i got a big bottle of Pg somewhere will post a picture of it now now. Nicotine will have to be sourced.
> 
> ...


as long as the vg and pg is pharma grade ( BP or Usp ) you will be fine I guess. If it does not say that on the bottle steer clear and order some with your flavours

Sent from Mars


----------



## StangV2_0 (4/9/16)

This Pg right? Although it probably old now. Best to order more i would guess? 







Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/9/16)

Here is a list of the DIY vendors.

A good video:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StangV2_0 (28/9/16)

Got my first DIY delivery from Blck Vapour yesterday. Awesome and amazingly fast service! 

Mixed up 3 batches last night. 

Strawberry Fog
Some Melon Monster clone
Some Unicorn Milk something clone. 

They all sitting in my cupboard at home now and will remain there for a few days. 

Took a few ml of the Strawberry Fog with when I left home this morning I have just tried it on my dripper. So far so good. Think i am now hooked on DIY. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

